# RMI mit Java 1.5



## knopper (1. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

Weisst jemand wo es gute Anleitung( Step für Step)  für RMI mit java 1.5 gibt.

Gruss


----------



## abollm (4. Mrz 2005)

knopper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Weisst jemand wo es gute Anleitung( Step für Step)  für RMI mit java 1.5 gibt.
> 
> Gruss



Schaust du einmal hier:

http://tinyurl.com/48bxs


----------



## Gast (21. Mrz 2005)

ImSchau mal hier:

http://www.eisenbein.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32

Dort liegt das berühmte Hello Word Beispiel programmiert mit eclipse und java 1.5.


----------

